# grandparents of my country and its Slingshot



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

These are the Slingshot preferred by my countrymen elders with stone, all pulling my 1 Slingshot was one such, gums were bike camera.....
now I have my small collection of metal
Best regards


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool, these pics are great !!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Bud, you've got great collection!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The highest number I can see is 90, how many people would you say are competing in total ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great post!
I love all the pictures from tournaments. Very inspiring.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are some wonderful wire frame slingshots. And I love the photos of the guys shooting. Thanks for posting these.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Alf, these are great pics and a good document. You're metal frame collection is very nice.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I really enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I enjoyed looking at all the pictures too. Thanks!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> The highest number I can see is 90, how many people would you say are competing in total ?


Hello Hrawk
Not be exactly the number of participants, but about 100, organize tournaments in the regional Festival of towns or cities, if we make sure great influx of people, are preparing a large "paella", assistance is varied, on all many young children and young people, tournaments begin at 10.30 a.m. and end at 15,.30 or 16 hours mix novice shooters with expert and it's fun, entries are made at the time.
a hug, (see that paellas, rich are)


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello Knolltop, M_ j, Charles, Bob, Redrubber, great Dayhiker thank you very much for your words, for my share is living.
A hug


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> The highest number I can see is 90, how many people would you say are competing in total ?


Hello Hrawk
Not be exactly the number of participants, but about 100, organize tournaments in the regional Festival of towns or cities, if we make sure great influx of people, are preparing a large "paella", assistance is varied, on all many young children and young people, tournaments begin at 10.30 a.m. and end at 15,.30 or 16 hours mix novice shooters with expert and it's fun, entries are made at the time.
a hug, (see that paellas, rich are)
[/quote]

PAELLA!!! I LOVE IT, SLURRPPP!!!!! A nice end of the tournament


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice pics. It would be interesting to see any video. I think it's fascinating how different people shoot. The food looked delicious to! You are very lucky to be there, and we are all very lucky you took the time to share this with us. Thanks!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

100 slingshooters and great food!
I'm moving to Spain.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Magnifico Alf!!! Todo bien Pana! Me gusta mucho los pictoros de Tournament en Espana! Me gusta tambien-PAELLA!!!!!! Gracias Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very neat! Paella is pronounced like Pie-e-ya, right?


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Friends, shooting, and paella.... Sounds like so much fun!

-Restita


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Just hand my evening meal ?think i need to move to spain nice pics mate top marks


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Very neat! Paella is pronounced like Pie-e-ya, right?


The pronunciation is literally as written, P-A - E - L-L - A.
greeting


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

In Spanish "E" is pronounced like an "i" in English, and "LL" is pronounced like "Y" in English, right?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Hello
Thank you very much everyone, my respects Restita.







_


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> In Spanish "E" is pronounced like an "i" in English, and "LL" is pronounced like "Y" in English, right?


Right friend.
greeting


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> In Spanish "E" is pronounced like an "i" in English, and "LL" is pronounced like "Y" in English, right?


I find that somewhat hard to answer as in English the vowels' pronunciation changes depending on the word. In Spanish there is no change. 
A good comparison for "e" in Spanish would be the same as "e" in the English desk, chest, or ten.
"ll" in Spanish is similar to "ll" in the English million or bullion.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I can only speak for how the locals pronounce it, but "ll" has a soft j, almost zh sound "pa ay zha". Of course, you should realize that Panamanian Spanish is a lot like Deep South English, except for the speed. And, Panamanians can tell what part of the country a person is from by listening to them speak. My wife knows which country a person comes from after hearing them speak. Spanish is every bit as localized as English.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

A soft j probably comes closer than bullion. Americans make a mistake in thinking Spanish is Spanish when there is much variation. Grammar stays pretty much the same but expressions and what things are called varies greatly, as does the pronunciation. The Spanish dialect can change in the same country depending on the language of the indigenous in that area during pre-Columbus time. There is a definite difference in European Spanish and American Spanish.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I enjoyed the pictures very much. I know we have shooters from other countries and I wish they would post pictures of the slingshot events that they go to. There seems to be more slingshot activity overseas than here. Thanks for the post.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thanks mates for your interest, I'm glad you enjoy.
an embrace ....... this guy has the eye of the tiger


----------

